# GSD breeder dies, 17 dogs need homes



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Crosspost from a rescue group, GSD breeder dies, 17 dogs in need of homes:

Cincinnati, Ohio - Urgent!!! - Red Alert !!! - GSD Breeder Dies leaves 17 GSD Homeless!!! - Rescue Urgently - LIVING OUTSIDE IN MUD & FILTH 
*Contact: 513-674 - 8517, 
[email protected] 
*** EXXX-URGENT!! *** 

*PLEASE READ THEIR STORY - SEE PICTURES HERE: 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH642.html 

contact..if you can help: 
MPM 
Cincinnati, OH 45227 
Phone: 513-674-8517 
Email: [email protected] 

MPM German Shepherd Rescue was notified of a breeder who was recently killed in a car accident leaving behind 17 GSDs needing homes. Mark went to see the dogs and they are living in horrid conditions; all tied outside with no shelter in mud and filth. Despite their living condition all are friendly. The son of the owner has found homes for 5. It is believed one of the females is pregnant, but not confirmed. 

If you can help please contact Mark with MPM Rescue at the website below. 

They are about 2 hours east of Cincinnati, but we will find a way to transport if you or anyone you know can take one. They are very sweet and deserve better than what they have had all their lives. Their pictures are on the MPM site, along with contact information for Mark. Sadly they are the ones with the floppy ears; harder to adopt, but not impossible. 

Thank you for anything you can do 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH642.html 
Susan Kimball 
Cincinnati Area German Shepherd Rescue 
Tina Patael 
[email protected] 
www.freedomtraintransports.com 
www.myspace.com/catwoman483 


Sheri J 
Transport Coordinator 
[email protected] 
Mpls, MN 
These GSD's really need a break. 
Permission to forward to anyone you think may be able to help 

**Contact: 

513-674-8517, 
[email protected] 
THANK YOU ! 
Pls don't hit:"reply"/ this is a volunteer post from NYC 
Wishing all OHIO Rescues a HAPPY & HEALTHY 2009 
thanks for all the 1000's of dogs/cats you pulled last yr..especially those from the GASSING POUNDS 
Good luck..Rescue Warriors 
Katia


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish I could take one!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish I could have one too! I'm in tennessee right next to ohio, but I have absolutely no experience with big dogs especially herders. I hope they all find homes though..


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

oh no, that's terrible! I hope the dogs find good homes, the floppy eared ones are very sweet looking, and Duke (2) is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Posting Bulletin on Myspace!


----------

